

Palo Alto Hacker House - Now Seeking Replacements - jmtame
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/roo/1373016113.html
As a YC co-founder, I was interested in the Hacker House because other people shared an interest in start-ups, programming, design, and technology.  I personally had a great experience in the house--the place was empty during the day, so it wasn't too distracting.  I would certainly recommend living here if you're trying to live lean, we'd love to keep the Hacker House going.
======
kiba
Is there a site dedicated to hacker house like hackerspaces.org for hacker
space?

Unrelated ideas: A steampunk style home that double as a lab and a shop for
cool electronics projects, as well as a place to conduct research into
cybernetic technologies. Buy a big hunking commercial place that is run down,
etc, and slowly transform it into something cool. Probably requires the
capitals of several hackers if one is not a millionaire.

------
jmtame
had a fun time living in the hacker house this summer, the house was pretty
quiet during the day since most people worked at funded start-ups with
offices. that allowed us to concentrate during the day, and throughout much of
the night.

------
DrewHintz
The original link is dead, but here's their site:
<http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/>

It looks like they're also starting a place up in SF:
<http://hackerhouse.bluwiki.com/go/HH/San_Francisco>

------
Ademan
Wow, if I had a job, and wasn't relatively firmly tied to the east bay I'd
totally go for that place... I'd probably be the least productive hacker there
by a long shot, but if being in a house full of productive coders can't
motivate me I might as well off myself haha.

